# A couple from the garden



## davholla (Mar 31, 2017)

What do people think about the contrast in these?  A lot of people have said that my photos have a problem with contrast and thanks to someone on a different forum, I wonder if it could be because my monitor's contrast was out.
I am not sure if I have fixed it 100% as these photos look a lot darker background on my PC than my smart phone
A very small beetle



Small Beetle EF7A2787 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A spider



Small spider EF7A2904 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

